# Tiny's vet check up today



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny was at the vet today for her semi-annual vet check-up. We didn't do any blood work, as it was done in April. 
Her heart and lungs are clear, and the vet says she looks wonderful. He says he doesn't think she acts any different now than when she was 9 or 10 years old. 
He also said that the amazing thing isn't that she IS 15, it's HOW she is at 15 

She got a 3 year rabies shot. We are being optimistic


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

And your heart is still singing, I'll bet! Keep on keeping on, Tiny.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news for you and Tiny!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Tiny. Stay young at heart!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great news!!! A very happy vet visit and a very happy mom!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great News! 

Now, I'd really like to see Tiny get her rabies vaccine again at 18!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How wonderful!! I know you're estatic!! What great news!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great news. Good girl Tiny!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is absolutely wonderful!
I am so glad for both of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This kind of post makes me SO happy! And so happy for you and for Tiny! Here's to more healthy and happy years!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

So glad to hear such a great report on Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really, really need to get a video of her one of these days. She is amazing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, love hearing about these Seniors that are doing so great!

Would love to see a video of her.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news! I just love to hear about the seniors who are still going strong. (I didn't realize that she's* 15*. Holy cow, that is impressive!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you and Tiny! I too love to hear about older seniors who are going strong!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Tiny


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great News! I am so happy for Tiny and you!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to see Tiny had a good report at the vet!!! It's amazing and heartwarming  Kisses and scratches to Tiny


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I would love, love, love to see a video of Tiny!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Last night I almost got a video as Tiny was pouncing on Tito and barking at him, trying to convince him to play with her. Unfortunately, batteries were dead. They are now charged, so maybe I can get one in the next few days.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Tiny checked out fine  Look forward to your video. Until then I will keep watching the one from last year


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

It's so wonderful to see a golden oldie doing so well. I've just watched his previous video, amazing & even more so, his fantastic health review. I'm so very happy for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

So glad that Tiny is doing so well!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just seeing this tonight. I'm so happy Tiny's vet check-up went well. Looking forward to seeing the video. Thanks Steve, for the one from last year. Loved it!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow 15, -and great vet check up. Way to go Tiny


----------

